# sot vs sit in



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I currently have a 9 1/2' sit in but was thinking of getting a longer sot for musky fishing in the lakes. I like my sit in for the rivers and creeks but I think I can outfit a sot better for musky then my sit in. Plus my sit in doesnt track very well so I was looking for something a little easier to paddle on the lakes plus I kind of like the idea of more room. And if anybody is looking to get rid of an old sot let me know. But I would appreciate any opinions from you guys that have any ideas.
thanks


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well , I have a sit inside swifty 9.5 , thought I had lots of room , had it rigged great , but still felt cramped. Nice and stable for the most part , but I wanted more room. I dont like SOT , unless you like getting wet everytime you go out in it or enjoy sitting in water as most of the time it runs to the molded set. No thanks they are more like giant surf boards to me.
Canoes are great , but some are not stable at all , plus the big ones (17' +) are too big to handle on your own trying to load , unload or if you have to drag any distance to get to the water.

I searched hard on the net after my first year fishing from a yak and heres what i bought , best of both worlds. Stable , made to stand up and fly fish if you wish , you cant do that in a kayak or canoe without adding stabilizers.

http://www.nativewatercraft.com/ult_12.cfm
This is the 12'er I have , but they do make bigger versions and now offer them with either peddle power or trolling motor power.

If you going to be casting MUSKY lures , you need something you can cast bigger tackle in , plus trying to land a 50"er will be hard to do in a sit in or SOT in my opinion.

Let us know what you get.

Matt


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

If I was into kayak fishing I would want one of these: wavewalk.com


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm 70 years old and have canoed and kayaked since 
the 1960s. Presently I have an 11-foot Ocean sot
rigged for fishing. It has served well. But I'm tired 
of getting wet, tired of paddling, and beginning to 
question my balance.

My next boat, which I'm going to buy soon, will be an S-11
square stern Sportspal canoe.

http://www.castlecraft.com/sportspal_square-stern.htm

I had a 14-foot double end Sportspal for 31 years. These 
boats do not track or paddle well -- they are too wide -- 
but are lightweight and extremely stable for fishing. I 
plan to use a 30# trolling motor or a 2 hp Johnson, both of 
which I already own.

I figure this rig, together with some homemade portage wheels 
for easy launching from the back of my truck, ought to make a 
comfortable little fishing boat for Lake Erie marinas and 
marshes and local inland waters.

Any comments or suggestions?

Jim


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I prefer a SIt in kayak as it will provide a much dryer ride and for fishing musky you will need it as SOT will get you wet big time and most like ly you have have a much more of a chance to dump all your gear . I have 2 but will sell one once I get around to it. One of the worse thing to do is to buy something that is to short for you as in the long haul you will get cramped up and its unbearable for 4-5 hours. I have a 12 foot ultimate and wished I got the 14 ftr instead but I am happy with it as its stable as it can be. My other yak that I am going to sell, dont want to but it just laying around, is a SIT Wlderness System Pamlico 14 ft fishing yak with a wide opening. It is very fast and has done well for fishing. If I were in Florida or warmer climate then I have SOT but no way I will up north. I had a canoe but it was bitch to do it all by yourself, so sold it and bought another yak, best decision I made!


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

this thread answered all my yak questions, LOL.
thanks- wanted to know about getting wet, sit in, sot, canoe etc.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I like Coyote69's suggestion or maybe even the Wilderness Systems Commander 120.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

oarfish said:


> If I was into kayak fishing I would want one of these: wavewalk.com


Not very practical at all. Unless you put a motor on that thing it is going to take you FOREVER to get anywhere.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For the guy who started the thread, maybe try a Hobie peddle drive.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Sit in vs. SOT. It's like asking if your toilet paper should roll top down or bottom up. Opinions are like sphincters, everybody has one. I've been using a sit in for the past year and am very happy with its versatility. I like its stability in rivers and choppy waters. I feel better in cold water. Having said that, I have to tell you, If I'm trolling for muskie in reasonably warm waters, Having taken proper precautions, I would preffer a SOT. Plenty of room, and if that 50in. monster knocks you overboard, It's "much" easier to get back on board, safely, albeit, minus your quarry and expensive tackle.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My personal opinion is SOT, but I am biased, it's what I use. People make a big stink about getting wet, but in the early part of the year I am wearing my neoprene waders so I can get in and out, so getting wet from sitting in the boat is a non-issue. As for getting wet in the summer, if I get wet, it's from trying to paddle too aggressively and water coming off the paddle onto my legs, and when it's 92 degrees and humid, I kinda enjoy it! When I am anchored or drifting and fishing a lake, my legs are usually dangling over the side in the water, anyway. It helps keep me cool. 

Just this past Sunday my buddy and I went kayak fishing down the Hocking a ways, he was in a sit-in, me in my SOT. Granted his boat was not rigged for fishing, but it still was a far less practical boat for the fishing we were doing. I carried almost all of the gear, could fish from the boat much easier (sit side-saddle if needed), and had a much easier time getting in and out of the boat (which we did to fish multiple times. On top of that, as mentioned above it has been blazing hot, and he had a harder time keeping cool than I did. 

The two biggest sellers for me on a SOT were these:

1. Ease of entry/exit
2. Storage

If the water I am on is rough or if I am going to paddle a long ways before fishing, I can stow a full-length fly rod inside the hull. If I keep the rod broken down in a tube, it is a lot easier to get it in and out, but if I want to and can hop out to do it (have not tried it while on water in the boat), I can stow my 9.5' 7wt inside, fully rigged.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For flyrodders a sit on top is a no brainer.
Like Cream said, many opinions, all valid.
As far as ease of entry/exit, I actually prefer a SINK over a sit on top. I like using the sides of the cockpit to prop my arse out of the seat. With a sit on top, there are no sides to help brace you up.

If I was fshing for muskies in a lake, it would be a no brainer - sit on top for sure.
Again, I'd spring for the peddle drive so your hands would be free to fish, cast, troll, etc...
The Hobie Revolution is badass: http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/models_revolution.html


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, we all have opinions, and they're all right! 

My buddy, when he was getting in and out, had to either beach his boat as best he could or find something along shore like a log to grab ahold of to get out. I could just paddle towards shore, swing the legs over and hop out.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I am considering the Hobie but at $2600 there are many others out that will do the job just well and not feel my pocket being empty.


----------

